# Steam Masters Vape Apparel - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape

Sir Vape are excited to announce that we will be have a vape clothing line under the Steam Masters label in the next week or so. This is just a taster of one of the designs that will go into production. We have another two t-shirt designs that we will have up tomorrow and these will go as a pre-order so we can ensure that everyone gets their size.

Price will be R180 a t-shirt

T-shirts of high quality and are professionally screen printed back and front.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 12


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

Ohh man, this is awesome.

Will there be Hoodies? (Please say yes)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Yeah hoodies & caps are on the cards

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Looks great @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

@abdul

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

That looks great @Sir Vape ...nice job on getting us some vape wear 



Yiannaki said:


> @abdul

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ

We cant say hoodie on this forum.. remember what happened not so long ago.. some hostile fb people from across the seas threw all their toys out the cot

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## johan

BhavZ said:


> We cant say hoodie on this forum.. remember what happened not so long ago.. some hostile fb people from across the seas threw all their toys out the cot



They got all moody when they saw hoodie

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

BhavZ said:


> We cant say hoodie on this forum.. remember what happened not so long ago.. some hostile fb people from across the seas threw all their toys out the cot



The confusion is real

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## abdul

Yiannaki said:


> @abdul


You got jokes hey! lmao im getting me one and all of you(you know who you are) should be banned from getting

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dubz

Finally someone bringing in some clothing .

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Dubz said:


> Finally someone bringing in some clothing .



Yes, but can it vape? 

Big up @Sir Vape - Shirts look awesome!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sir Vape



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Sir Vape

T-Shirts are now available to pre-order. We will be closing this pre-order on Tues afternoon 19th May so we can ensure that the T's will be ready around the 27th :




http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/clothing-apparel/products/t-shirt-sub-design





http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/clothing-apparel/products/t-shirt-vape-nation-design


We have also had a number of queries from vendors regarding these T's. Any vendors interested please mail me on hugo@sirvape.co.za and let me know qty and sizes and we will work out a wholesale price.

Have an awesome Saturday guys

Hugo and Craig

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## whatalotigot

I will be pre ordering one of these.. when should they be available?


----------



## Sir Vape

@whatalotigot 27TH or sooner


----------



## Viper_SA

Will check sizes and order tonight. Any chance of getting both designs in black? Not fond of white

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Ill see what I can do man. When I'm at the printers will have a chat and see if they can run a black one through for you.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Sir Vape said:


> Ill see what I can do man. When I'm at the printers will have a chat and see if they can run a black one through for you.



Thanks hey, even blue would do, as long as it's not bulls blue, hahaha. Will hold off on the order til Monday evening then


----------



## Sir Vape

Cool bro


----------



## BigGuy

Dont Worry @Viper_SA i dont do white neither so ill make sure the HOBBIT @Sir Vape gets both in black lol

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Sir Vape

Please don't forget to get your T-Shirt orders in guys. 
We will be closing orders tomorrow afternoon so we can ensure that they will be ready next week.
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/clothing-apparel


----------



## johan

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Thanks Johan

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 6ghost9

Why do the nice things always close just before payday

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Any news on the color options? Anything other than white available on the second design?


----------



## Marzuq

@Sir Vape these are awesome. Just one question. im not a fan of huge print on the front of a T-shirt. Will these be made available with a smaller print say on the left chest side as well?


----------



## Mario

@Sir Vape please get them hoodies bro....winter is coming


----------



## Sir Vape

@Viper_SA unfortunately white is the only option on the second design for now. We will look at printing this design maybe on the next batch.

@Marzuq we will have something along those lines in the next batch of designs.

@Mario Yeah hoodies will be available mid June I would say

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Thanks, will hold off till next order. Not worth the shipping on one shirt right now


----------



## Sir Vape

Ok awesome


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey guys would just like to thank everyone for their pre-orders on the The Steam Master T's. You guys ROCK and the support for this brand has been overwhelming. We will be closing pre-orders on these at 9:00pm this eve.

For those that have not ordered please go here:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/clothing-apparel


----------



## Riaan Gerber

Any update on this?


----------



## johan

Riaan Gerber said:


> Any update on this?



If I am correct, somewhere on this thread Sir Vape stated that the ETA will only be around 27 May 2015 (today).


----------



## KieranD

Steam Masters Apparel will be available this week  
Vape Cartel will receive its stock as well in time for VapeCon!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey all

Steam Masters shirts are ready. We are off to collect them now. Was a slight delay but all pre-orders are going out tomorrow so you will have by weekend.

Kieran will also have stock at Vape Con

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Hey guys

We have some more stock of the Steam Masters T's.

Please note these are a fashion cut. Would suggest if you prefer a looser fit to order one size up.

Get them here:

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/clothing-apparel


----------



## Sir Vape

Steam Masters is busy with their next vape apparel line up. Here's a teaser of what is to come

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sir Vape said:


> Steam Masters is busy with their next vape apparel line up. Here's a teaser of what is to come
> View attachment 32151



Nice! A cap to go with my t-shirt! Love the work!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Ok cap designs have been finalised and will be up on the site tomorrow as well as new T's and hoodie design.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## wazarmoto

Nice. Thank goodness they aren't those silly looking flat top caps with the stickers on em. Can't handle those things!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Steam Masters caps are up on site. Orders ship 26th August.

6 PANEL STRUCTURED
PRE-CURVED PEAK
HEAVY BRUSHED COTTON LYCRA
EMBROIDERED EYELETS
STRETCH FIT CAP
CLOSED BACK
EMBROIDERY DESIGN

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/clothing-apparel

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 6ghost9

And the Hoodies?????


----------



## BigGuy

@6ghost9 Hugo the HOBBIT will post those shortly @Sir Vape

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

